# Land snail pics



## DawnW (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey folks 

Just thought I would share pics of some of the land snail species I keep. Figured it might be interesting for some, since a lot of you guys sadly won't be able to keep these. 

Rodatzi _Achatina fulica_






Vollalbino Jadatzi _Achatina fulica_






_Achatina iredalei_





_
Achatina immaculata var. immaculata_






_Achatina fulica_ (with a sneaky Rodatzi in there too)






Hercules, a particularly pretty _A. fulica._












Must get pics of the others, have so many more!


----------



## What (Apr 29, 2011)

I love these snails... I wish the US regs were different, perhaps if I move to Hawaii someday (not likely)... 

Awesome photos!  :drool:


----------



## Pssh (Apr 29, 2011)

Woah! Those are amazing! I love watching snails eat, but sadly I can only watch my little garden snails. I think snails are really cute.


----------



## beetleman (Apr 29, 2011)

:clap:awesome pics,awesome snails! i love snails/slugs,very interesting critters.  i would love to own some of those beasts too. kept the native ones where i live,and banana slugs too.


----------



## VinceG (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, those snails are HUGE! They are really impressing


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Apr 30, 2011)

these pics are super impressive..
very very cool snails
andy


----------



## DawnW (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody  I loves me snails! I really feel for you guys not being able to have them, they're awesome.  Whenever I'm selling babies on eBay, I get so many messages asking if I'll post to the US.

Beetleman, I have been looking for banana slugs for ages, I so badly want some!  Managed to get myself a group of pancake slugs and a group of velvet slugs though, so that'll do me for the time being  Though I just love the banana slugs...


----------



## beetleman (Apr 30, 2011)

DawnW said:


> Thanks everybody  I loves me snails! I really feel for you guys not being able to have them, they're awesome.  Whenever I'm selling babies on eBay, I get so many messages asking if I'll post to the US.
> 
> Beetleman, I have been looking for banana slugs for ages, I so badly want some!  Managed to get myself a group of pancake slugs and a group of velvet slugs though, so that'll do me for the time being  Though I just love the banana slugs...


ive kept the pancake slugs aswell(they are native in fla.) but the bananas are awesome....huge,colorful,and really slimy:drool: they have decent long lifespans,mine passed on acouple of months ago,they lived for several years,and they were purchased as adults.i'm sure you will get some soon


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 30, 2011)

I love snails and wish I could have some of the species you have. I even had a chance to import some Megalobulimus maximus from Peru. Or atleast that is what he identified them as. Sadly Canadian regulations prohibit snails from being imported.


----------



## DawnW (May 1, 2011)

beetleman said:


> ive kept the pancake slugs aswell(they are native in fla.) but the bananas are awesome....huge,colorful,and really slimy:drool: they have decent long lifespans,mine passed on acouple of months ago,they lived for several years,and they were purchased as adults.i'm sure you will get some soon


I really hope so. I've only found one online shop that has stocked them, but they've been out of stock for literally years!

With regards to importing snails, _Achatina achatina_ (the Tiger snail) are allowed in Canada and some US states (I believe anyway, but I don't know which), but you need a permit. No idea what that would involve though!

It is a shame, the responsible keepers miss out and they're the ones who wouldn't go and release them. It's not like you really have to worry about snails escaping and taking over


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 1, 2011)

Oh I know about the permits. You can get any regulated species if you can obtain a permit, but it is nearly impossible to do so. You need a zoo quality facility (usually educational) amongst other things to qualify.


----------



## DawnW (May 1, 2011)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Oh I know about the permits. You can get any regulated species if you can obtain a permit, but it is nearly impossible to do so. You need a zoo quality facility (usually educational) amongst other things to qualify.


Ah well, that's a bit rubbish!


----------



## Animalia (May 2, 2011)

I had no ideas snails could get that big!!!!!


----------



## DawnW (May 2, 2011)

Animalia said:


> I had no ideas snails could get that big!!!!!


Hehe, that was the biggest one I've ever had to date. There are some that get even bigger, _Achatina achatina, Achatina reticulata_ and _Archachatina marginata_ can achieve huge sizes!


----------

